# General > Photography >  Airth Castle

## Dusty

This is one I took recently.

I have sharpened it slightly and increased the colour saturation slighly.

Any comments/criticism would be welcome.

----------


## Scout

I love the colors. If that was me I would move in more and only show the lower part of the ground were the Castle stands which would include the wonderful color trees.

----------


## Scout

Something like this. I hope you don't mind me showing you with your photo

----------


## Dusty

Scout,
Thanks for the comment.

As for altering my photograph, it's great that you would take the time to offer a suggestion but a practical demonstration is a real bonus.

Unfortunately, I cannot see the result as there is only a small box with a red cross in it.

----------


## Deemac

Dusty, nice shot. 

I would clone out the modern houses on the far right (though I do like the old dead tree at this side) and also the telegraph poles. If thats too much just crop the right edge off. 

Overall though good work. ::

----------


## Raven

The castle sits all to middly-middly for me... I would crop the sky and the hedgerow and on the right side where the new houses are. 
I think you might have adjusted the sat too much too...

But hey, this is just mho ;-)

----------


## Dusty

Thank you all for your helpful comments and suggestions.

I've cropped it as suggested and other than slight sharpening, this is as it came from the camera.

Better, worse?

The yellow cherry picker doesn't do an awful lot for the picture!

----------


## Sporran

I much prefer your original version, Dusty. It has a lot more pizzaz, in my opinion. Compositionally, it's a lot better, and so are the more vibrant colours. I liked the weeds in the foreground - they added interesting texture. The blue sky does more for the picture than the grey.

----------


## grumpyhippo

> The yellow cherry picker doesn't do an awful lot for the picture!


Looks like it got nicked!!!! :: 

Hope you don't mind?

----------


## Raven

grumpyhippo give it back at once, or I will have to call the cops! :-))

----------


## Dusty

Well, if it turns up in the Autotrader, I'm denying all knowledge.  :Wink: 

Well done grumpyhippo, my own effort at removing it in Paint Shop Pro was somewhat unsubtle compared to yours. I need a bit more practice.

----------


## Kenn

Well done dusty, the second cropped shot holds the eye much better.

----------


## grumpyhippo

For Hire............

----------


## Lolabelle

> For Hire............



WOW, I wouldn't like to go all the way up there.  ::

----------

